# Sentra. Shocks and Struts



## elzocalo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi.

I have a 2001 Sentra XE. I think it needs new struts on the front and shocks on the back. How much might this cost me? Any ideas?

I was told that this model has struts on the front and shock absorbers on the back. The car has 120K miles. I bought it as 70K and. I don't think the struts/shocks have ever been changed.

please advise.


----------



## mechanically_inept (Jul 26, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge, all b15 sentras have struts, front and rear. If you want to do it yourself, you're looking at about $250 for the parts. If you take it to a shop, expect prices to range anywhere from $500-$600.


----------



## c_hayhurst (Apr 2, 2007)

mechanically_inept said:


> To the best of my knowledge, all b15 sentras have struts, front and rear. If you want to do it yourself, you're looking at about $250 for the parts. If you take it to a shop, expect prices to range anywhere from $500-$600.


3 questions:

1. Does replacing the front struts require messing with the brake caliper or brake lines?

2. As a novice, is replacing struts difficult?
3. Does it require a torque wrench or other specialized tools?


----------



## sumedh546 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was able to get both front struts (KYB GR-2) for my 01 Sentra gxe on amazon for about 35 bucks each shipped. 

1. You will need to unclip and move the brake line out of the way however it does not require unbolting the line or draining the brake fluid.

2. I don't think it's a terribly difficult job and can easily be done provided you have the proper tools.

3. When I did mine, I used a torque wrench to tighten the bottom steering knuckle bolts as these needed to be tightened up to 90 ft-lbs. I also used it to make sure I didn't overtighten the upper strut mounting nuts.

Here's a great write up on how to do it.
Struts Install for 01 Sentra GXe - Nissan Forums: Nissan Enthusiast Forum


----------



## mechanically_inept (Jul 26, 2010)

c_hayhurst said:


> 3 questions:
> 
> 1. Does replacing the front struts require messing with the brake caliper or brake lines?
> 
> ...


1. Yes, it requires the removal of the brake calipers in order to remove the disks and access the two bottom bolts for the front struts. However, the brake lines do not need to be removed from the caliper. Keep them connected and place the caliper on top of the drive shaft. That negates the need to bleed the brake lines later.

2. It isn't difficult, but it is time consuming. After removing the strut, you need to compress the spring, then remove the top nut to remove the pillow mount from the strut. Then, slide the spring off of the old strut, set it on the new one, attach the pillow mount, decompress the spring, and put the strut back into place.

3. Yes, the job will require a spring compressor. Torque wrench is optional.


----------

